# She hasn't gone pee in 24 hours.



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

So the new dog refuses to pee. She is so focused on escaping that she won't even think to do anything else. I have to have her on a leash at all times when outside. I put her on the 25ft lead so that she can have some space, but she just bolts to the end and won't do anything. I try to walk her around and talk nice,but still she is totally set on being anywhere else. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Some dogs can really hold it a long time. My mom once took care of a dog for 3 days and she didn't pee the entire time. She held it until she got home. I don't know what to do about it, but she should be fine, and she can't hold it forever.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Have you tried taking her out REALLLY late at night when it's very very quiet and dark? That might be less scary for her...I hope she pees, she could get a UTI from holding it so long.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I am afraid of the UTI. I took her out after 10 pm for almost 30 mins last nite and she still didn't pee. I let her have a whole bowl of water while I was gone at work today and STILL no pee!! I am going to take her out back with hotdogs later so that maybe I can keep her distracted from the fence. She wont eat either. Driving me nuts.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Ugh, I'm sorry it's been a trying past few days. She must be very very stressed, and as I read from your other post, she sounds like she came from a less than ideal situation.

I was going to suggest you take her out with Yoshi and maybe if she sees him pee, she'll pee also, but I guess that won't work if she hates his guts at the moment. 

I hope she realizes that she's in a better place now, and relaxes and cooperates with you soon.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

What if you take her for a long walk? That usually gets both of my dogs going.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Health wise, I wouldn't be worried at the 24 hour mark. Rocky regularly holds it for periods of 2-3 days whenever it rains (he refuses to pee in the rain) for that long and hasn't ever had an issue. 

It doesn't get the pee flowing, but if she isn't going number two either, you can always try the match trick.


----------

